# Rondo Eversum, Op. 4



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you one of my pieces which was premiered recently at the Bratislava Conservatory.






If you are interested in seeing the score, just let me know 

Thanks for listening!

Lukas


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Congratulations. It's eclectic and harmonic much like the work of Joseph Hallman. Maybe this is a new trend. Is process music over? Welcome to the forum by the way. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for listening! I appreciate it.

All the best to you as well!


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

TONALITY IS NOT COMPLETELY DEAD YET. My god, good job I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Heh, thanks a lot! I think tonality has been back in the game for couple decades and personally I don't see a point of ignoring it. But if it makes someone more confident, I got no problem with that, until it's not fake, because that would be...sad


----------

